
LinkedIn Google Result – Title and Description in German - elwell
https://www.google.com/search?q=linkedin
======
Retr0spectrum
Not for me (UK). Are you searching from a German IP address?

Edit: I do see it if I manually navigate to google.com (I was redirected to
the UK site at first)

~~~
elwell
I'm in LA, and I checked on my phone as well (AT&T LTE).

------
elwell
Not sure how long it's been like that, but an interesting snafu for such a
large company.

